# Natasha Rabbitova's 2012-13 Blog



## MikeScone (Jan 15, 2012)

It's a new year, and time to start a new blog. Before I forget, though, here's a link to Natasha's first blog, covering the time from August 2010 when she moved in with me through the end of 2011:
Natasha Rabbitova's first blog

Natasha and I had a nice unplanned weekend together. With about a foot of snow or more through Saturday, we were both perfectly content here at home with the woodstove stoked up. 

"Were you looking for me?"






"I'm here in my box - see?"





A nice hay snack for a Sunday afternoon.





Natasha has adopted the spot under the end table as her "safe spot". She loves to lie there, enclosed in the stretchers, while I stroke her forehead from my place in the recliner. 





Sitting on her favorite bench. For some reason, Natasha has taken a dislike to the pair of cushions with bunnies on them. She keeps pushing them off the bench onto the floor for me to pick up. 





Time for a relaxing nap...





Natasha and her Christmas present - a paper bag full of hay, with the odd dried banana chip and craisin mixed in...





Asleep in the dining room, in front of her litter box. The woodstove had gotten a bit over-enthusiastic, so she'd moved into the next room where it was cooler - but still close enough to keep an eye on me.


----------



## MagPie (Jan 15, 2012)

She's such a pretty girl


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 15, 2012)

:yeahthat:
Jj


----------



## MILU (Jan 17, 2012)

You must be so proud of having her! She's so precious!!! 
I love her pics, and I love how she looks like royalty, so classy and chic!!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 21, 2012)

:wave:

Thanks so much for continuing your tale of your journey with Natasha. I really enjoyed going back and reading how you both met and your time you have had. She is an absolutely gorgeous rabbit. And seems like such a sweetheart that has bonded to you and that must be heaven. 

Know about taking pictures of black bunnies. Have one myself. But your pictures really came out vivid. Love all the pics and your stories about her. Look forward to following your continued journey with just a sweet, gorgeous girl.

K


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 24, 2012)

I took Natasha to the vet yesterday afternoon for a general checkup and nail trim. 

Before she went to the Cornell clinic, Natasha spent the morning in my office. Everyone made a fuss over her, and she got lots of treats. I think she enjoyed exploring my office and nibbling on the stack of old patents in the corner. 

Big office, little bunnny...






"Dad brought toys from home"






Natasha in her carrying cage.






She's in fine shape - gained a bit of weight after her spay, but she's not really overweight. The vet said to just cut back on the pellets a little and she'd be OK. Everything else was good, and she was very calm during the examination. The vet student remarked on how nice she was, and the vet was the one who did her spay so he remembered her (and Scone - apparently his picture is still on the wall at the hospital, which makes me feel good). 

Natasha took the whole day quite well. She ran into my room as soon as we got home, but came right out when she heard the word "treat" and "dinner" and "bedtime". When I went to bed, Natasha jumped in with me and spent the night on the foot of my bed as always, so I don't think she held the expedition against me.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 25, 2012)

So thrilled that your beautiful Natasha got a clean bill of health. I commend you on the job you have done to have her so relaxed around others in a very, IMHO, stressful situation (operation). So glad her spaying went well. Also, you found a good group of folks who made her experience very relaxing as well. I was lucky too. Traumatic enough, but having a good experience, helps them get over that little trauma that's really for their own good. 

She looked like she had a wonderful time in your office. If I was there, I would have been giving her treats too. She is truly a beautiful rabbit. Thanks for sharing.

K


----------



## MILU (Jan 26, 2012)

Natasha is really beautiful, a lovely bunny! I always remember Scone too, I used to think of him as my bunny's friend... he's always in my thoughts! 
So you deal with patents?
Natasha seems to like them to, heheh


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 26, 2012)

I love how much you care for Natasha and actually enjoy reading bits and pieces of your blog here and there. The bond you two share reminds me of myself and Peter. She's quite the gorgeous bunny and indeed has a great personality!


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 5, 2012)

Natasha had me going yesterday - I went to give her dinner, and discovered that she hadn't touched her breakfast or used her litter all day. She didn't come running when I called "treat", which is a Bad Sign. I found her under the recliner, and she wouldn't even react to a carrot pushed under her nose. 

That got me _really_ worried - I remember a few late-night runs to the Cornell clinic with Scone when he stopped eating. I also remembered the little stinker starting to chow down as soon as we got into the waiting room a few times, so I decided to try guile instead. 

I got Natasha moving by scritching at her backside (she _hates_ that), and when she had run around the living room a bit and settled down by her stuffed friend Butter for a bit of commiseration, I put a stalk of kale down next to her. Sure enough, within a minute or two she'd sniffed at it and taken a little nibble... then another... and pretty soon it was all gone and she ran into her cage to polish off all of the food there. I think she might have had a bit of tummy upset from all the shedding she's been doing, or maybe she was just annoyed that I was working on the computer all day and hadn't paid her sufficient attention. Either way, she was back to normal by evening, ran into her cage for her bedtime broccoli like usual, and she's fine today. 

Natasha's gotten into the habit of sleeping on the foot of my bed lately. Her routine until a few weeks ago was to finish her bedtime snack, then run into my room and jump up on the bed for some petting and bunny kisses, before running off to play with her toys around the bedroom. If I woke up at night, she'd usually be lying down on her blankie against the wall, or sitting in a corner with her favorite travel magazine (she's got it down to only the spine and a few inches of pages by now). These last few weeks, after getting enough petting and grooming my hands and arms to her satisfaction, she's hopped down to the foot of the bed, leaned on my leg and fallen asleep. A few times when I've had to get up in the middle of the night, she's still been there. 

Last night I had trouble sleeping, so I did some reading around 2AM. It doesn't get much better than lying in bed in an absolutely silent house with a bunny sleeping across my legs as I read.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 6, 2012)

Love to read about Natasha. It must be very rewarding having a bunny that friendly and that wants to be with you so much, she gets upset with you being on the computer too long. 

Thanks for sharing your sweet Natasha stories. What a sweet leg warmer you have.

K


----------



## MILU (Feb 7, 2012)

How's she doing? It's good to know she got better! 
She's really lovely!


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 12, 2012)

Natasha's been fine lately, just the one day's scare and then back to normal. 

Speaking of back to normal, today's been a more normal February day than we've had for most of this winter. Thirteen degrees (F), and six or more inches of lake effect snow are predicted. I went up to Syracuse yesterday to see a friend in the Syracuse Stage production of the musical "Caroline, or change" (well worth it, if you're in the area). The drive home was a bit slippery and slow, and it's been snowing all day, so I suspect six inches may be conservative. 

So, what better to do on a snowy day than take pictures? 

[align=center]A Big Orange nibble for Natasha - don't know what it is, but it's artistic...
[/align][align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]Posing for Dad
[/align][align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]A bit of Bunny Engineering - working on her cardboard maze. 
[/align][align=center]





[/align] [align=center]"That inside door's too square!"
[/align][align=center]





Incidentally, that box is the same one Natasha got for Christmas in this picture from December 2010 - the nice square window has now become a huge arched door!





Natasha in her hidey place, convenient to Dad in his recliner, just in case a nose rub is called for...





[/align] [align=center]Gotta scratch that ear!
[/align][align=center]





Finally, not a picture of Natasha, but how appropriate - a Snowbird (slate colored junco) on my feeder for a snowy day in central New York...





[/align]


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 13, 2012)

Ahhh I miss CNY. Syracuse Stage is wonderful. I went to many a production there when I lived up there. Wish I'd have been there for this one, but unfortunately, I migrated south (and out of the lake effect snow). It's a good thing I didn't know about this forum when I lived up there, or I would have bunnynapped Natasha. She's so cute.


----------



## MILU (Feb 14, 2012)

Owwww cute pics!!! And I laughed out loud when I saw the cardboard box cuts before and after - HAHAHA I guess you clearly mean she did it.. it's almost unbelievable!! haha 
She's such a CUTE and adorable bunny, isn't she?


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 15, 2012)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> I guess you clearly mean she did it.. it's almost unbelievable!!


Oh yes, it's all her work. When I first put the box down for her, Natasha would run right through it, jumping from window to box floor to window in one bound, but she very quickly began nibbling the window sills down to make doors instead. She only started enlarging the doors into archways recently, but she's completed both sides and is now working on the back door. 

The box is backward from the "before" picture because when I rearranged the living room I put another box behind it with doors in front and on the side to form a maze for Natasha to explore. Natasha loves hopping into one box and out the other. The "front" door she's coming through on the old picture became the "back" door into the maze she's enlarging in the new picture.


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 18, 2012)

[align=center]Another snowy weekend here in Central New York - not that I can complain, it's been a warmish winter otherwise. 





Natasha conquers Butter Bunny, and gives a Bronx Cheer in celebration...




[/align]


----------



## MILU (Feb 18, 2012)

hehehe she's so :adorable:
And very smart and funny too
:thankyou:


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 19, 2012)

Dropped in to say I love reading your blog about your Beautiful Natasha. 

Love the "Bronx Cheer" Pic. 

Beautiful snow pic too. It has been a strange winter. 

We feed the small birds as well. We enjoy cardinals, snow birds, finches. And always make sure we put some on our picnic table for the Morning Doves. 

K


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 20, 2012)

[align=center]"No need to empty the bag, Dad. I'll help myself."
[/align][align=center]




[/align]


----------



## MagPie (Feb 21, 2012)

Aaaah she is such a beautiful girl. Her fur looks so soft and plush and pettable.

I love it when Harvey will sleep with me, usually it's only for a minute or two. He's a bit hyperactive and has a short attention span haha. It doesn't happen often but I love it. Especially when I have all three of my boys in bed. With the blankets and such all I see of him are his ears. All I need is some Jaws music playing.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 9, 2012)

Hot news! Natasha is today's "Disapproving Rabbit"!

http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/2012/03/natasha-rabbitova.html


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 10, 2012)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> [align=center]"No need to empty the bag, Dad. I'll help myself."
> [/align][align=center]
> 
> 
> ...



Yea don't you like it when they help. My boys do the same thing. They overextend themselves to help. Especially when it comes to goodies or hay. lol

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 10, 2012)

Awww, look at how cute Natasha is on Disapproving Rabbits  Tallulah was on Disapproving Rabbits once! Natasha is such a pretty girl. I love black Mini Rexes.


----------



## MILU (Mar 11, 2012)

MikeScone wrote:


> [align=center]
> [/align][align=center]
> 
> 
> ...



So now they sell hay packs with prize bunnies inside? Pretty cool, you've got the best prize in the hay pack lottery!! :biggrin2:


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 7, 2012)

It's been a while since I had an unplanned weekend to kick back and take pictures of Natasha... and here it is. 

"Yummy orchard grass, Dad. Thanks!"





"What's up here?"





Time for some Bunny Engineering - modifications to the cardboard maze keeps a bun busy...
















Proud of her accomplishments...





"Hello, Butter and Borders! What's up?"





Grooming Borders Bunny...





Getting really buried in her hay...





On the old computer chair


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 25, 2012)

It's Apple Blossom Time! Time for a bunny to get a neat treat.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 29, 2012)

It was a nice sunny weekend here, if chilly. I had to spend yesterday at a regional Scout membership meeting up in Syracuse, and got my car broken into for my pains. Unambitious thief - he stole my GPS, but left the brand new stereo I'd just had installed the day before. Today I vacuumed the broken glass out of the car, and did nothing of importance - other than take pictures, of course. 

"Hi, Dad - see me here?"






A hay snack for Natasha...






Natasha, resting - note the loose hair. She's in another massive shed, and a bit grumpy with it, as usual. 






I had lots of birds on the feeder this morning...






... see the rest of the pictures in It's for the birds thread in the Camera Corner.


----------



## MILU (May 17, 2012)

Natasha certainly helps you forgetting the problems, right?


----------



## MikeScone (May 27, 2012)

*MILU wrote: *


> Natasha certainly helps you forgetting the problems, right?


That she does...

Last weekend was exhausting, but satisfying - after six months of preparation, our Fly-o-Ree camporee for my Boy Scout district came off without a hitch. Nearly two hundred Scouts attended, earning their Aviation Merit Badge and getting a chance to fly in a real plane, courtesy of the Experimental Aircraft Association's Young Eagles program. 






This weekend, I'm resting up and cleaning out - too many months of just throwing things where they land leads to lots of housecleaning. Still, there's always time to take a few pictures of a bunny...

Natasha finally discovered the grass tunnel I bought her months ago, now that she's well on her way to completely demolishing all of her hay baskets. 





I'm not the only one straightening up this weekend - Natasha always makes sure her keys are in her food bowl when she's done playing with them. 





All that work leads to a sleepy bunny...





A spectacular bird has been using my feeder lately - a Rose-Breasted Grosbeak


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 10, 2012)

Natasha met her new bunnysitter this afternoon - my regular bunny sitter can't stay with her when I'm going to be in Scotland, but another of my former Scouts is back from college for the summer and was happy to have a house to himself for three weeks. He came over this afternoon, and once he offered a carrot, Natasha decided he was OK. 

While we were talking, a Baltimore Oriole landed at the bird feeder - I've never seen one before. I thought it was a goldfinch or evening grosbeak at first, but it wasn't the right size, and then it turned and I saw the brilliant orange coloration. Of course, I didn't have the camera ready, and by the time I got it he'd flown off... Oh well, he'll be back. Next time...

A few pictures I took this afternoon - looks like Natasha's getting ready for a nail trim, again. I just can't convince her to trim her own nails like Scone used to do. 

Exploring around Dad's shop...





"Look, Dad - I found hay!"


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 10, 2012)

So glad you posted current pics of Ms. Natasha. Missed seeing your beautiful girl. 

Also glad to hear that Ms. Natasha is satisfied with her babysitter while you got to Scotland. I was wondering where she would stay while you were gone on your trip.

So wish you had your camera. Would have loved to see that Baltimore Oriole. We enjoy the little finches, cardinals and a few Blue Jays. We always have a swarm of grackles that come, eat and then gone. 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 11, 2012)

Sweet Natasha is so gorgeous! I know I comment on her beautiful black fur pretty much every time I visit your blog, but she's so pretty. Black rexes just look so BLACK since their fur isn't shiny. I have 2 rexes at my house so I know what the fur feels like, but I just want to pet Natasha!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 11, 2012)

Loved reading your blog which I haven't seen before since I'm newer here. Natasha is just magnificent. Her fur and coloring is stunning.

She seems to be living the life and the love for your bun jumps right off the pages. 

Thanks for sharing and I will watch for the next Natasha update!


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jun 11, 2012)

O-M-G your rabbit is so cute!!! Is it the pictures, or is she a big girl? Big is beautiful! Lol


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 11, 2012)

*blondiesmommie wrote: *


> Is it the pictures, or is she a big girl?


Depends on what you mean by big, I guess. She's about 5.6 pounds, a little large for a mini-Rex, and small for a standard Rex.


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 3, 2012)

It's been a busy summer for me, with three and a half weeks in Scotland (web page soon - still editing the 3,700 pictures I took), then three days at Cub Scout Camp. There was lots to do around the house when I got back, what with a month's mowing to catch up on (interspersed with repairing the sickle bar mower). I also bought the airplane I've been sharing for almost 20 years, and have tried to do more flying - I've flown out to Airport Days in St. Mary's PA last weekend and Owasco for a Young Eagles flight the weekend before, and flew down to Long Island to visit my folks this weekend (amazing tailwind headed down - I was doing 178 miles per hour ground speed). 

All of which is a way of saying that I've been neglecting this blog... Natasha herself has not been neglected, far from it. She had a new bunny sitter while I was in Scotland who she apparently adored. Since I've been back I've been trying to make up for lost time, and Natasha seems to appreciate it. She even sat in my lap for about 15 minutes of petting - the petting is something she can absorb for hours, but the lap-sitting... not so much. 

Anyway, here are a few new pictures from this weekend:

Natasha with what will always be "Scone's chair". 






Natasha's in the middle of a huge shed this week, so she's a bit grumpy. She wants company and attention, but if I try brushing her or plucking the loose fur she runs off and makes it very clear that's off limits.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Sep 3, 2012)

So beautiful!

Jj


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 14, 2012)

Natasha's been working on my night table again...






"Nyah Nyah, Dad! Can't stop me!"






She's lucky she's cute, that's all...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow....that is very impressive work Natasha!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 15, 2012)

Mike--after I saw Natasha's impressive engineering work in "Chew, Chew, Chew," I had to come and check out her blog. She is beautiful and so are your photographs. I've really enjoyed reading about her. It's great to see her enjoying her freedom, your company and all that space!!! Yippppeeee!!!


----------



## agnesthelion (Sep 15, 2012)

Holy moly she's done a number on that table!!!!!


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 26, 2012)

Natasha and I spent some time together last night, and I had a chance to take some pictures. 

The local pet food store got in some oat hay, which Natasha really loves:
















"Look what I found, Dad - a new toilet paper roll! Where did that come from?"





"Doesn't matter, it's mine!"





Natasha, relaxed...





I have got to make an appointment to get those nails trimmed. This week.


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 22, 2012)

Yesterday my bedside lamp broke, so I had to buy a replacement. The LED lamp I got turns out to have a very focused beam, which results in sharp shadows being thrown across the room. So...

"Watch out, Natasha! It's the attack of the Shadowbunny!"






"Oh, hi! Do you want to be my friend, Shadowbunny?"






Natasha seemed fascinated by the shadow bunny, and hopped back and forth as it moved across the dresser.


----------



## holtzchick (Oct 26, 2012)

Awh how cute! I remember reading your blog last year, just for some reason never commented. Natasha is a doll, and it seems you too are great for each other! Looking forward to more posts


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 26, 2012)

Thats funny she liked the shadow bunny.

You can tell you are a much better photographer than me plus have a much better camera, lol, because your black rabbit photos are much better than my black rabbit photos 

And now I have a silver rabbit and he is hard to photograph too!


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 26, 2012)

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> your black rabbit photos are much better than my black rabbit photos ...
> And now I have a silver rabbit and he is hard to photograph too!


Check out our Camera Corner forum - it's all about improving bunny photography (well, any sort of photography, really, but we're here for the rabbits after all...)

We have a thread on taking pictures of black bunnies in the Camera Corner, among other things.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks!! Checking it out right now


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I think Natasha and Shya are tied for cutest naughty bun ever! So ornery


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 5, 2012)

We have a visitor! Wendell the Wandering Wabbit has come to our warren for a while to experience the pleasures of Central New York. 

Natasha was a bit surprised to find another bunny with Borders and Butter, but she quickly made friends with Wendell. 






You can follow along with Wendell as he explores our area in Wendell Wabbit's Blog.

Guests or no guests, a bunny needs her evening snack. Parsley is always a favorite, and it tastes best when Dad hands it to Natasha one stalk at a time. 






Let's not forget the carrots, either... a bunny needs some consolation for having to share her Dad, however brief the time...


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 5, 2012)

Glad Wendell has arrived!! Natasha looks a little nervous about her new temp housemate, lol. I'm sure they will be friends in no time


----------



## missyscove (Nov 6, 2012)

I thought of Natasha when I met a black rex at the shelter where I eventually adopted Sherlock and Watson. I have also been referring to that thread for tips on how to take pictures of my new black bunny duo.


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 25, 2012)

It's been a busy few weeks, and it was definitely fun having Wendell the Wandering Wabbit around. All good things must come to an end, though, and after a goodbye kiss from Natasha, Wendell is in his box and ready to head off in tomorrow morning's mail. 






Natasha has been really odd since I got back from visiting friends last night. I know she's pathologically afraid of dogs, and the slightest smell of a dog will send her into a panic, so I'm usually very careful to wash my hands after I pet a dog. My friends' dog was a very friendly yellow Lab who was all over me, and I guess he transferred more smell than I knew. He may have laid down on my jacket at some point, too. 

Anyway, as soon as I got home and let Natasha out of her cage she streaked into my bedroom and under the bed and started thumping. I washed my hands in mechanic's solvent, which usually works, and called her out for a treat. She inched over to me, took one sniff, thumped, and ran under the bed again. I changed my clothes completely, but that didn't help much. All evening she would hop into the living room, slowly crawl over to the closet with her neck craned out in front, then run back to the bedroom. Finally, I put my coat in the dryer to air out, and put my computer bag in the back room to remove as much of the smell as possible. It helped a little, but she was still very skittish. More than once during the night she woke me up by thumping, and this morning I had to call her a lot to get her to come to breakfast - and then she had to be coaxed into her cage to eat. She kept inching up to the cage, then backing off. I really don't see what was bothering her, since nothing in the cage had been near anything which had been in contact with the dog. She did eat, eventually, but went back under my bed and thumped again. 

Finally, I heard her come into the computer room where I was getting Wendell's stuff ready to ship. She came when called, and let me give her nose pets, to her evident satisfaction. 











She then kissed my hand, so I figured that everything was finally well in a bunny's world. 






Now, she's under my bed thumping again. 

Rabbits...


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 25, 2012)

Archie, my mini Rex, is a thumper too. I had some boxes pulled out from a storage room that I was clearing out the other day and I set them just temporarily next to the NIC condo. Archie thumped the ENTIRE time I was cleaning. I kept talking to him and telling him it's okay but nope, he was NOT pleased with these "things" in his space. And they were just boxes!! Doing nothin!! But he was not having it.

Sounds like Natasha must be really sensitive to dog smell. I bet it was in your clothes too. 

I agree.......rabbits........lol


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 3, 2012)

Natasha and I got an invitation to a wedding tonight - her first Dad and Mom are getting married out in Colorado in May. 









I'm already planning on flying the Cessna out there, but Natasha will probably have to give it a pass. It's tough fitting such a long trip into a busy bunny's schedule...

In the meantime, a few pictures I took today of Natasha in her bunny cave under the dining room table. 














Top view of rabbit in meatloaf position, waiting for a nose pet from Dad:


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 3, 2012)

I like Natasha  I enjoy your love for her. And I enjoy your photography skills which captures a black Rex coat so beautifully.

Thanks for sharing and enjoy your trip out to Colorado.

(btw, who are her first mom and dad?)


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 4, 2012)

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> (btw, who are her first mom and dad?)


My niece and her then-boyfriend, now-fiance.


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 22, 2012)

We've been getting our first real snowstorm of the season - it started snowing yesterday morning, and this morning it's a real blizzard out, so what better than to take some pictures?

Natasha has been very relaxed and content lately. I think she's finally getting over her grumpy shedding. She's been spending time in bed with me every night, and has resumed her usual high-speed circuits around the house. All's well in her world. 






She's been helping me read some magazines this morning, by nibbling the tip-in cards. 






Believe it or not, this pile of hay on a wicker tray was a hay-filled basket, complete with handle, only a week ago. 






Natasha loves her oat hay.






Even in the middle of a hay binge, Natasha makes sure she has both ears swiveled to Dad - just in case I might say "treat".






Finally, a few pictures from my bird feeder this snowy December day. First, a male Downy Woodpecker:






A Common Junco (formerly "slate-colored Junco), also known around here as a "Snowbird"


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 22, 2012)

So enjoyed reading this and she´s such a gorgeous little girl, beautiful coat and the photos really do her justice. Will continue to enjoy reading all about her.

I´m finding these last few days also that my boys are not liking the smell of dog on my hands and clothes when I arrive home from my temporary home. Houdini stamped for the first time yesterday several times when I went to feed him. Must remember to change my clothes and wash my hands thoroughly before approaching them. Amazing what a great sense of smell they have.


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 24, 2012)

Just read this whole thing. She is Beautiful!! She looks chunky for a Mini Rex. She clearly loves you and is well behaved


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 24, 2012)

ldoerr said:


> She looks chunky for a Mini Rex.



I was just thinking last night that she has become chunkier as she gets older - much more like I remember Scone, but of course I most remember Scone in his adult years. When she first came to live with me her face was a lot more pointed, and looking back on Scone's earliest pictures, his was too. 

Natasha's first owner thought that she was a standard Rex, which I suppose is possible. At 5.5 pounds (almost exactly the same as Scone was), she's big for a Mini Rex, but small for a standard Rex. Who knows?


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 25, 2012)

Maybe she is a mini rex x standard rex mix? I remember that my first mini rex buck that I got to start in FFA with was 4.5lbs and skiny needing to gain a LOT of weight.


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 6, 2013)

Here are my first pictures of Natasha for a new year. 

Natasha gets very excited when the bag of oat hay comes out of the cupboard. She'll stand up on her feet, paws against my leg, as I dig it out of the bag. Then she dives right in...





.






I've got Natasha convinced that parsley is a treat food, so she can enjoy lots of it. 











Parsley tastes better when Dad feeds it one stalk at a time, and Natasha can munch her way up the stem.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Jan 6, 2013)

I call that wood-chipper style  Cute pics, Mike!


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 6, 2013)

Cute


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 7, 2013)

Natasha grows more gorgeous each year, Mike.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hehe I think it is so entertaining to hold the parsley or whatever veggie and let him munch up to the top of it. It's so cute.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, I love doing that as well, it reminds me of us eating spaghetti haha. Isn´t she so lovely and doesn´t she like that parsley:yes:


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 10, 2013)

Natasha is still as gorgeous as ever. Archies coat is just now recovering from his molt. I'm anxious for itmto be smooth again like natashas


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 10, 2013)

We call that green-beard. Because when they eat the parsley stem up like that, they end up with just the leaves hanging out of their mouths and it looks like a silly little green beard. Q-tip says "silly human, parsley IS treat food! So is cilantro!"

I love the Natasha pics. As for the size, Tippy went to the vet today and she weighs 5 lbs, and she's not chubby, so...maybe mini-rexes are bigger than I thought, too!


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 19, 2013)

I've had trouble sleeping a few nights this week, and Natasha thinks it's been great - for her. She can tell when I'm not asleep, and that's just when Natasha figures Dad needs grooming most. In fact, she seems to have decided to stay as close as possible, just in case the opportunity presents itself. She sleeps on the foot of my bed most nights, on and off, but this week she's started sleeping next to my pillow much of the night. That way, if I should happen to wake up in the middle of the night she can start licking my face or hands without the delay involved in hopping the length of the bed. 

It's very flattering, if a bit disconcerting to feel a soft furry lump next to my pillow in the middle of the night.


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 21, 2013)

Natasha and I just returned from her annual checkup at the Cornell vet clinic. The trip didn't seem to distress her too much, and she obviously enjoyed the visit to my office in the morning. She's in fine shape, and has lost the extra weight the vet was concerned about last time. She's now a trim four pounds eight ounces, just right for her size. 

She's resting quietly under my bed as I type. All's well in the bunny's world.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 21, 2013)

Glad she is healthy and doing well. I think she's quite a bit bigger than Archie. My Lionhead weighs about 3.5 lbs, possibly a little more since her last weigh in, and Archie is dramatically smaller than her I bet he's closer to 3 lbs.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 21, 2013)

Glad that she is healthy


----------



## MILU (Jan 22, 2013)

Natasha is so cute, I'm glad to know she's doing well and in shape. Maybe now you can give her some treats


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 22, 2013)

MILU said:


> Maybe now you can give her some treats



No danger of her missing out on treats. I was waiting with a banana chip when the vet brought her back from the nail trim, and she accepted it with appropriate dignity.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 22, 2013)

Natasha Rabbitova! I LOVE THAT NAME  I think bunnies should get last names that aren't yours because it is funny. I have Charlie Bunny and Bing...I'm considering Bing Cherry for his full name, but it sounds a big girly so we will ponder this!


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 23, 2013)

BinkyBunny said:


> Natasha Rabbitova! I LOVE THAT NAME  I think bunnies should get last names that aren't yours because it is funny.



My first rabbit was named Scone by my son, and he didn't have a last name at first. We were discussing last names on another rabbit board I used to frequent, and when I thought about it, I couldn't see giving Scone either my last name or my son's (which are different) - neither "Brown" nor "McDermott" seemed appropriate for a small bunny, somehow, and we weren't really related biologically anyway (no two of the three of us). Since "Scone" was chosen because Joe wanted a Scottish name, it made sense to find a Scottish last name, so he became Scone MacBunny. 

Like Scone, Natasha already had a name when she came to live with me - I think her first human was thinking of Natasha Fatale, the black-haired spy from Rocky and Bullwinkle - but she had no last name. MacBunny wouldn't work with a Slavic first name, and I didn't care for either Drake (her first human's name) or Brown (my name) with Natasha, either. It had to be Slavic. I first considered "Bunski", or "Bunovich", but I liked "Rabbitoff" better. Since "-ova" is the patronymic for females, she became "Natasha Rabbitova".

And now you know the Rest of the Story, as Paul Harvey used to say.

As to Bing, the only Bing I can think of is Bing Crosby - what about Bing Crosbun?


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 23, 2013)

I like Bing Crosbun!!:yes:


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 30, 2013)

While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
As of some one gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
"'Tis some visiter," I muttered, "tapping at my chamber door 
Only this and nothing more." - Edgar Allen Poe, _The Raven_

Nearly napping is right - three times this week I heard a loud rapping at my front door at dawn. I threw my clothes on and came out, and there was no one there. Then, this morning, I caught him, sitting on the woodpile and rapping on the window:






Nevermore!


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been setting up a circulating PowerPoint show for our Scout Mall Show next week, and Natasha's been keeping me company, as usual. 

Of course, not to let the time go to waste, there's always cardboard to sculpt...






I think Natasha is posing, here:




Either that, or she's hoping I won't notice the tooth marks on the chair?

I think her latest shedding session is finally nearing an end. Her new coat is smooth and soft and ever so shiny...


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 31, 2013)

She is so pretty  If she is posing, it is not a show pose. When Mini Rex are judged they have their head down and are made into a ball. They should look like a 1/2 basketball. Again she is very cute


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 1, 2013)

ldoerr said:


> If she is posing, it is not a show pose.



Of course not. Natasha's a photographer's bun, so of course she learned portrait posing. The haughty look is all the fashion amongst rabbits with live-in paparazzi.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 1, 2013)

She is a real poser but she has such a gorgeous shiny coat. She´s a lovely looking lady.


----------



## Anaira (Feb 2, 2013)

I love Natasha.


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 24, 2013)

Natasha and I have been relaxing on a sleepy, snowy upstate New York Sunday. Here she is in one of her favorite spots, under the bench across from my recliner, where she can keep an eye on Dad while being comfortably enclosed.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 24, 2013)

Great photos, never tire of seeing her.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 10, 2013)

I finally got around to cleaning Natasha's cage today - she'd been tearing up the carpeting on her balcony, so it was time for a recarpeting. I stapled an old terry-cloth towel over the cut-off table leaf which forms her balcony. She seems to approve of it...






I was able to go flying this weekend - the weather was beautiful. Natasha wasn't really happy about being put in her cage while I was out. She gave me the "Please let me out, Daddy?" look...


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 30, 2013)

It's been a rough few weeks for me, so I haven't had much chance to spend with Natasha. This is the first weekend off I've had in a long while, and what better to do than take pictures of Natasha? 

OK, I really need to clean the house (haven't had time for that, either), but it means that much more hay everywhere for Natasha to hunt around for. 






Believe it or not, this was once a complete basket. 






Yummy oat hay!






Natasha always loves her Spring Mix breakfast...






She seems quite satisfied by the breakfast offering this morning.






I went flying after feeding Natasha - it was just one of those perfect Spring days. After I got back, Natasha was ready for some Daddy time on the couch. 






I try to pet the bunny, but she just wants to kiss...






"Really, Dad??? You know I don't like to be petted THERE!"






Insulted, grumpy... and shedding. 






I know it's just the shedding. Natasha's mood will improve as soon as that's over.


----------



## Anaira (Mar 30, 2013)

She's so shiny, and black, and soft looking! I wuv her! 

Envious of you going for a flight. Wish I could afford to get my license.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 7, 2013)

Strangely for central New York state in April, we've had three days in a row of really beautiful weather, with sunny skies and moderate temperatures (high 40's to mid 50's). I was able to take the Cessna up on Thursday, Friday and Saturday, which was a real pleasure after a hard winter. Yesterday, Saturday, seven of us from the local flying club took three planes from Ithaca up to Lake Placid in the Adirondacks for lunch. It was a really spectacular flight. 

The other planes took the direct route at higher altitude, but I think that's boring. Why fly into the High Peaks if you're looking down on them?






Even though it's starting to thaw out here, as you get into Northern New York, Spring's a long way off. All of the lakes were still frozen, with the ground snow-covered. This is Piseco Lake and airport, one of the waypoints on our trip North. 






As I got closer to home, the season advances, and by the time we were back in Central NY there was only snow under the trees and in shady areas. Not yet green, but still nice. This is Middleville, not far from Utica. I like the pattern of streets in the oxbow bend of the Mohawk River.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 7, 2013)

This is Natasha's blog, of course. So, here are some pictures of her, relaxing at home with me on Sunday.

I think Natasha looks rather pensive here - not worried, but preoccupied, maybe trying to decide how to spend the rest of her day. 






Or, considering what my reaction might be to her remodeling of the old computer chair? 

"I wonder if Dad would buy the explanation that some other bunny snuck in overnight and had a go at the chair?"






Scone pretty much left the furniture alone. What is it with Natasha and upholstery?

It's a scary jump from the chair to the bench...






... but well worth it when you get there. The Bunny Pillow needs knocking onto the floor, for one thing.






I went into the kitchen to get a cup of coffee, but of course Natasha felt that was a chance to run into her cage and beg for a treat. 

"As long as you're up, Dad, how about a carrot for a deserving bunny?"






Natasha at home on her balcony. I only recarpeted it a few weeks ago with a new terry-cloth towel, and she's already got the carpet ripped up in the corner. Her stuffed friend has been pushed over the tears, but it didn't work - I saw them.






We're catching up on our magazines this weekend - I read them, Natasha chews the tip-in cards. We make a good team.


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 7, 2013)

Your pictures make me miss CNY (of course, the 90 degree weather in Texas this week may be contributing to that homesickness...)
I totally adore Natasha's expressions. She's so full of personality!


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 14, 2013)

Breathtaking view from up there and of course Natasha is stunning as always, the name really fits the character  

I really do admire the relationship you have with her, you always get the perfect caption!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, those views are amazing! Its so cool that you fly. I'd like to hang glide someday.

Natasha is such a pretty bunny, I love her all black fur and it looks so silky I'd love to feel her.


----------



## MikeScone (May 5, 2013)

It was one of those really rare perfect weather weekends here - highs in the low- to mid-70's, and not a cloud in the sky all weekend. Things are finally starting to grow - the lawns are all bright Spring green, and we're starting to see new leaves on trees. Of course, I had to go flying. This is the view looking up the valley toward Dryden, NY, over Dryden Lake. 






I took some time yesterday and today to work on the tractor in preparation for the summer - replace the mower blades, change the oil and filter and fix a broken bracket on the grille - then the front lawn and the pond banks got their first mowing of the season. 

Natasha seemed happy to be able to spend a few days with me, without my having to run out for Scout activities or whatnot. 






Natasha keeps on ripping up the terrycloth on her balcony. She seems quite satisfied with her handiwork. 






I think she smelled some of the grass on my jeans...





"Hi Dad!"





After running around this afternoon, Natasha decided to relax on the padded bench in the living room, where she could keep an eye on me reading in my recliner. 











The sun's setting now... back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 5, 2013)

Wow, what a pretty picture. I think its so cool that you go flying. What a great hobby! 

The new pictures of Natasha are great! She is such a pretty girl. I love her colorings and her fur looks so soft. I would love to touch it.


----------



## MikeScone (May 16, 2013)

Finally, Spring has come to Central New York for real. It was sunny and warm today, and there were blossoms on the apple trees in my yard. Of course, that means it's time to cut some for the bunny...

"What's this you've brought me, Dad?"





"They're flowers... I remember these, I think..."










"I do remember! They're yummy!"


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 16, 2013)

I'm glad its starting to warm up and get more spring like for you guys.

Great pictures of Natasha as always!  She is such a pretty gal. And she looks so soft.


----------



## PaGal (May 16, 2013)

Natasha is just beautiful! She is so shiny and I just want to pet her. I'm sure she enjoyed her branches as much as you are enjoying the warmer weather.


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 21, 2013)

Natasha's made the cut on Disapproving Rabbits again - she was the rabbit of the day on June 18th - you can see it here. 

Natasha disapproves of the whole thing, of course.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 21, 2013)

Aww, she's so funny! And she definitely looks disapproving there, haha.


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 8, 2013)

I went down to Long Island for my father's 90th birthday this past weekend. My parents can't travel any more, so while they'd been upstate a few times many years ago while Scone was still alive, neither of them had met their "grandbunny" Natasha. I wasn't sure how Natasha would handle the five hour drive or the strange surroundings, but she was fine. Natasha didn't eat much on the trip, although she would take a sip of water now and then. I kept her travel cage on the passenger seat so I could talk to her as we drove, and I don't think she was too stressed out. 

I set up an x-pen for her in the kitchen, where she could see everyone and be part of goings-on - but at the same time, she couldn't get at anything which wasn't bunny-proofed. 






I made sure she had plenty of things from home so it wouldn't seem too strange. The floor mats are from my kitchen, and of course I brought Natasha's dishes and water cooler. 






Natasha's stuffed friends Butter and Borders came along for the ride, too. 

I gave her dinner as soon as we arrived, and she chowed down right away. By the next morning her appetite was completely normal. 






I'd forgotten to bring Natasha's litter box, but pretty quickly she figured out the carry cage would work just as well...











My parents made a big deal out her, and by the end of the visit Natasha was sitting happily in my arms while my mother stroked her head. All in all, a successful visit.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh congrats on his 90th birthday! I'm glad Natasha handled the trip well. Has she ever traveled with you much before? I'm asking this because we are going to go up to Maine or another state close to there and we are planning on taking Ash. I don't want him to get very stressed out though.


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 8, 2013)

Sounds like a wonderful visit!!! So glad it went so well for Natasha & your parents! Hope you all have many more wonderful bunny/parent visits! Congratulations & happy 90th birthday to your dad!!!! :birthday


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 9, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Has she ever traveled with you much before?



Other than when I brought her home from her first home in Albany, about a four hour trip, and a couple of short rides to the vet and back, Natasha hasn't been in a car at all before this. 

I think it helped that her cage was right next to me, wedged between the back of the passenger seat and the dashboard, so that she could see me all the time and I could talk to her. I aimed a few of the a/c vents into the cage so she had a flow of cool air as well. 

She didn't relax, exactly - she sat up the whole time - but she didn't seem extremely stressed, either. She'd sip some water from time to time and wash herself occasionally, neither of which she'd be doing if she was terrified. I don't think she liked the constant feeling of motion, but she took it in stride.

As soon as we got back to Harford and I let her out, she ran under the woodstove to decompress. She was right back out again at dinner time, though, and seemed to have put the whole episode behind her.


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 21, 2013)

Natasha and I had a weekend together. I've been fixing the sickle bar on the tractor - it broke the Pitman arm and various associated parts last fall, and the weeds in the ditches have gotten high enough to need chopping down. This seemed like a good time to replace the hardware and lubricate everything, so, with a trip to Tractor Supply, I'm ready to get out and mow.

In the meanwhile, waiting for the tractor battery to charge, I took a few pictures of Natasha...

Here she is, relaxing on the padded bench. 






I have five throw pillows - three with rabbits on them and two red ones - and I used to have two rabbit pillows on the ends of the bench with a red one between. Natasha would throw the rabbit pillows on the floor at least once a day. I wasn't sure if it was just that they were on the ends, and thus easier to throw on the floor, or if she objected to the pictures of bunnies. So, as an experiment, I swapped the pillows around so that there are two red pillows on the end with a bunny pillow between. Result: all of the pillows have been on the bench for weeks. 

So, what is there about pictures of rabbits that Natasha doesn't like? It's a puzzlement...






"Yes, Dad? Did you say something? Involving food, maybe??"


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 21, 2013)

She's one cute bun!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Mike! I am glad to see Natasha is still the beautiful, charming lady she always is. Great story about her traveling. I think you being able to see her and talk to her during the car ride is helpful. Some people think I'm bananas but I can tell with my buns that when I get quiet and tired, they get increasingly tense as the car ride goes on. But when I remember to say a few words to reassure them mom's here, they feel better. I'm glad your parents got to meet her. I am sure that the weekend was memorable for everyone


----------



## PaGal (Jul 21, 2013)

Natasha, if I may call her that, I am sure is simply insisting on her right to be the one and only bun in your home.


----------



## Rosies Rabbitry (Jul 27, 2013)

Great that you can have your Natasha sleep with you. Klova, my first rabbit was doing really well with using both her litter box and the cats until I got more rabbits. Now when I let her run around, I have to clean up after her and any of the other rabbits. They really enjoy the playtime together so a little clean up after is worth the enjoyment that I get just watching them.


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 14, 2013)

I got a small brown paper bag from the pharmacy yesterday, and I decided to make Natasha a new toy. I put some of her favorite hay in the bag, tucked in a baby-cut carrot, and left it on the floor for her to discover. 

"Hmmm... what's this Dad's left for me? It smells of yummy stuff. How can I get it open?"





"If I nibble a hole in it, I can pull the hay out..."





"Oh, the heck with it - let's dive right in!"





Natasha seems satisfied with her morning's play...


----------



## Tauntz (Sep 14, 2013)

What a nice surprise treat! Looks like fun! Great job! Looks like Natasha is a happy bun after her morning surprise!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 14, 2013)

Great minds think alike. Just made one of those today for mine and they love them. I recycle the bag their litter pellets come in as, just take the outer layer off and then tie with string. Isn´t it great when the simplest things keep them occupied for a while.


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 16, 2013)

I think Natasha had been getting a bit overenthusiastic in playing with her stuffed yellow bunny friend, so Butter had to go up on the shelf for a few weeks awaiting restorative surgery. I had a few minutes Sunday to dig out the yellow thread, and Butter's back to health, with only slight cosmetic issues where I sewed the rip shut and sewed her right arm tight against her body. At least, there's no more stuffing coming out...






Natasha seemed delighted to see her friend back. She immediately started to groom Butter, and when she'd licked her all over, knocked her flat and made sure she understood who was the dominant bunny in this warren. 

I also found Natasha's baby keys in the litter pile outside when I was dumping out her cage for a good cleaning and recarpeting of the balcony (they must have been thrown away with the litter in some earlier cleaning). When I left for work this morning, Natasha had just put the keys in her empty food dish. 

All is well in one bunny's world...


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 23, 2013)

Fall is definitely here in central NY state. Things are getting downright chilly, and the apples are ripe. I gave Natasha one right from the tree on our front lawn - I haven't a clue what sort of apple it is, but Natasha definitely approved!






Of course, after digging right into the apple, she had apple juice all over her mouth. So, time for a good wash...


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 26, 2013)

Aw! So glad to see Natasha is doing well. Love her feisty little personality! 

Rue


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 9, 2013)

I've been reorganizing the electronics in my living room, swapping out some stuff that hasn't worked for a while and so on. With all of the different boxes and connections and remotes, I decided it was time to replace the 1970's Heathkit preamp, tuner and amp with an AV receiver with surround and video switching and iPod integration, and all that modern stuff. Typical of technology, it was cheap - a fraction of what the Heathkit cost 40 years ago (not even correcting for inflation). 

Anyway, I had to try it out, so I put in a BluRay version of _Jurassic Park_, figuring that would have interesting surround sound effects. Natasha came in to see what I was doing, and she was fascinated. She sat upright, right in front of my chair, and I could watch her ears swiveling to follow the dinosaur sounds from speaker to speaker. The video part of the movie was meaningless to her (she had her back turned to it), but she was sure interested in the audio part. 

This is the first time I've ever seen her take any notice of TV at all. I remember that Scone would always run into the living room and jump on the couch to listen to the warp drive effects on _Star Trek_, and he'd occasionally sit next to me on the couch and watch _Antiques Roadshow_ when they'd show something particularly colorful, but Natasha never seemed interested.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 9, 2013)

Mine don´t really take that much notice of the telly but they do notice and thump when there are any loud noises coming from it. 

I did laugh imagining Scone watching the Antiques Roadshow, maybe he was getting some tips to raid the attic to see if you had anything worth trading lol.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 19, 2013)

That's a fascinating story about Natasha following the surround sound. The buns know everything! 

When my Toby used to live in my living room, he'd always sit still watching Project Runway with me. He'd sit proper like a human with his face to the screen, ears perked up! I think the upbeat runway music is what he tunes into, but we joke and say he's a huge Heidi Klum fan.


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 28, 2013)

Natasha's nails have been getting really long - I've been so busy I just haven't had the time to take her in to the vet. I was finally able to make an appointment at the Cornell Vet Clinic. 

Natasha was rather put out that when she ran into the dining room for her breakfast, Dad grabbed her and plopped her unceremoniously into her travel cage. 






She finally settled down, ready for her car ride. 





When we got to Cornell, Natasha was actually very calm in the waiting room, even though there were dogs coming and going all around us. She just sat in her cage, nibbled a bit of hay, and watched the world pass.





A vet student came and got us, and Natasha was a Really Good Bunny on the examining table. She sat patiently and let the student and one of the doctors examine her. The doctor said she was one of the best bunnies she'd seen, and her health was perfect. 

Then it was time for the pedicure. Natasha suffered the attention amazingly patiently. 





Natasha spent the day at the office with me afterward, and charmed all of the folks who came in to see her. She was very good, napping under the table most of the time, and popping out now and then to say "hello" or nibble on a stack of old patents. Of course, when it was time to go home, she got stubborn, playing a game of "chase the bunny" when I tried to get her back in the cage. I eventually cornered her under my desk, and we made it home just fine. 

She's sulking under my bed as I type, but I'm sure she'll get over it.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 3, 2013)

Aw, that's so nice that you can bring her to your office and she isn't scared of it. Natasha is such a charming girl!


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 30, 2013)

It's nice having a four-day weekend. I had Thanksgiving dinner with friends, and I went flying this morning, but the rest of the time I'l be sharing with Natasha. 

Natasha's still being overenthusiastic with Butter - I think more surgery may be in order this evening.





Borders and Basketball seem to be waiting their turn, but Natasha's determined to spend her time only with Butter.





After a tiring session grooming Butter, it's time for a bunny to relax in her safe spot and get some nice petting from Dad...





I submitted one of Natasha's pictures to Leith Petwerks' photo contest, and won a box of goodies for Natasha. You can see her picture in their October 2013 newsletter - http://www.petwerks.com/BunFun/BFPages/101013.cfm

She really loved the little wicker basket and ball, and she actually liked a bunch of wooden carrots, which is a first (she usually ignores store-bought toys).





Speaking of non-store-bought toys, I filled an empty paper box with the paper from the shredder for Natasha. She loves digging in the confetti, and chewing on it as well.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 1, 2013)

Haha, she´s a fan of the same things as mine. I also have two thirds of a wicker basket left and a lovely deep basket filled with shredded paper that my friend keeps for me. Lots of fun for all. I just her fur, she´s such a pretty girl.


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 30, 2013)

Natasha has been enjoying her Christmas present - a paper bag stuffed with her favorite hays. I also put a few banana chips and craisins in it, just as an extra treat. Natasha got really excited, digging at the bag and flipping it around until she could get her teeth in an edge and rip the bag open. 
















A Good Time was had by all...


----------



## PaGal (Dec 30, 2013)

She must have known she won the toys in a beauty contest which makes them worth much more than just some store bought toys.


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 1, 2014)

... and Natasha's 2014 Blog. Click here to follow along...


----------

